# this.referenz erläuterung



## newbie2009 (11. Jan 2010)

hallo leute , bräuchte mal eure hilfe.

also ich weiß, dass wenn man eine objektvariable von einer lokalen variable verdeckt wird, man mit this sich auf die objektvariable beziehen kann.Aber ich habe in zahlreichen Beispielen gesehen, dass man es auch so einfach anwendet, was für einen sinn hat es denn noch allgemein?
irgendwie verwirrt mich das voll, weil unser prof auch this benutzt , auch wenn objektvariable und lokale variable nicht gleichnamig sind.


```
class Auto
/////////////////Implementierung/////////////////////////////////
//Instanzvariablen gelten innerhalb dieser Klasse
    privat String farbe;
    privat int liter;
    privat int geschwindigkeit;

	
//Konstruktor setzt Instanzenvariablen auf Defaultwert
    Auto(String myFarbe,int myLiter){
        farbe = myFarbe;
        liter = myLiter;
        geschwindigkeit = 0;// Default Wert
    }
	
//Methoden der Klasse Fahrzeug
    private void fahren(){
        liter = (geschwindigkeit/100)*(liter);
    }


///////////////////Schnittstelle////////////////////////////////
//setter Methoden	
    public void setGeschwindigkeit(int parameter){
        geschwindigeit = parameter;
        this.fahren();
    }
```

warum wird hier this benutzt und was für sinn hat es hier zum beispiel .


----------



## faetzminator (11. Jan 2010)

Es ist einfach gleich auf der Zeile der Variable zu erkennen, dass dies eine Objektvariable ist. Also nur für die Optik bzw. das Verständnis.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Jan 2010)

>irgendwie verwirrt mich das voll, weil unser prof auch this benutzt , auch wenn objektvariable und lokale variable nicht gleichnamig sind.

Ohne IDE und Farbe dürfte es recht schwirig sein, diese auseinander zu halten. ;-)


----------

